# KDN - Sombrero KBG Mono - UK



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

This is my reno journal of my switch from PRG to a KBG monostand. I'm going to be using Sombrero. It's not quite on the level of the elite types in North America but is better suited to the UK climate and is readily available.

I started a test pot in late March, I plucked out all but 3 seedlings and left it outside. Better results than I had expected so I decided I would give it a shot.









I still have some PRG left which I will use in an emergency if things don't go to plan. Hopefully won't be needed but it's nice to know that I can have a full lawn back in a couple weeks.

I got a 1000kg sand delivered in preparation for the reno. The lawn is most flat already but I'm gonna take the opportunity to do some extra levelling work.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

*1 July*
Gly app.

*10 July*
Gly app.

*11 July*
Scalped down to dirt and spread the sand.
Raked in some rows for the seed to sit and dropped the seed at 3lb rate. Used a light cover of compost over the seed.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

*Day 8*
We have grass babies! Their first day was a brutal one with temps reaching 40.2c here.





*Day 10*


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

*Day 15*
Definitely in the pout stage here as not much is going on.



*Day 20*


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

*Day 23*
There were a few patches that were getting long so decided to go for the first cut with the rotrary.



Glad I decided to go with the rotary as I picked up a fair amount of sand.



After cut, bad sun angle so the stripes are not really popping.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

This is great KDN, hope your KBG renovation goes well. Good luck!


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Congrats on the grass babies!


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Starting to see some good tillering going on now.

*Day 26*



*Day 29*



I have this one spot where it's just not growing and there is some dieback. If I pull the grass there the roots are short and stubby. Not sure if there is an issue or it's just growing slower.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Put down 0.5lb of N/ksqft through granular urea.

Next few days are going to be hot ones. Hopeful for some rain next week, it will be the first meaningful rain for a couple of months. 🤞


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

The last week we have received 22mm of rain which was much needed. We're still on a major deficit this summer but it helps. I have grass babies in some bare spots I seeded before the rain.

Put down 1lb of K/ksqft and azoxy 10ml/ksqft 3 days ago.



*Day 38*


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Everything is mostly filled in now with a few areas around edges still to go. It's been an anxiety filled journey but the patience has paid off.

*Day 50*


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

AMS 0.5lb of N/ksqft.

Pulled a few poa plants that were going to seed already.

*Day 62*





Some nice rhizomes on this plant from my border.


----------



## Thenenk (Sep 14, 2018)

Looking great so far! How deep is that sand?


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Thenenk said:


> Looking great so far! How deep is that sand?


Mostly about 2" but closer to the camera it's get to about 4".


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

The last few days we've had a cold spell which has brought unseasonable cold weather and the first ground frost. Normally it would be November before we'd see frosts. It's warming up again so we should have some more growing left.

It's at about 85% filled in now with only a few spots left to fill in, i'll get a few pics of these for next update. I also have a few spots of PRG showing up that will be a next year job.

AMS 0.5lb of N/ksqft.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

That's really impressive. What's your height of cut?


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> That's really impressive. What's your height of cut?


Thanks it's 3/4"


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

It's nice and thick. I only did just about 2lb/ 1k for my reno. I was afraid I'd have overcrowding, but after seeing your journal, I wish I did a higher rate.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Yeah 3lb/1k does seem like the sweet spot. The thinner spots mature faster though.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Granular AMS 0.75lb of N/ksqft on 10/20.

The AMS from 2 weeks ago has kicked in with the grass responding really well to it. Love the deeper green AMS gives.
Happy with how things are looking at the start of November, almost completely filled in now.


----------



## Ben4Birdies (12 mo ago)

That looks so lush and thick for being just a couple months old! Stunning results 👏


----------

